# Dad & Son Surfing Capitola, CA



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I was at Capitola beach today and had the opportunity to observe and photograph a young dad and his little boy surfing together. You can't help but smile when you see this! The little one sure was having a great time, even tho it was grey and not very warm.





































Full set here


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Great pics! :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Great pics Jeff! Some of the best times of my life have been surfing with my son..


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Jon S. said:


> Great pics Jeff! Some of the best times of my life have been surfing with my son..


awww thats so beautiful  aww it reminds me of me and my dad :bawling:


----------



## daragez (Apr 4, 2009)

nice pics. very cool...lol


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Jon S. said:


> Great pics Jeff! Some of the best times of my life have been surfing with my son..


I bet! Did you start that young? I thought it was so cool. I said "If the little guy gets a ride, I'll hang out and take some pics." He got a ride on the first wave in. Very cool scene for sure!!


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Great pics and thanks for sharing...I lived in Cap for years...fun place to live


----------

